# [FIXED] DHCPCD Grabs IP Address, but ifconfig has no address

## Crimjob

Hey Guys,

I've run into a really strange problem. The summary is, when I start my server, restart the interface, etc. etc., dhcpcd grabs an IP Address from my modem, but then fails to display it in ifconfig. I'm also obviously not able to get to the internet or anything, however the packet counters do increase, even though I apparently have no address or connection.

I'm really stumped here. This all spawned when my public IP randomly changed last week to a completely new subnet. All of a sudden, I started getting errors like crazy, more so carrier errors. I replaced all the network cables multiple times to no avail. I suspected hardware failure on the NIC's or somewhere else along the line, so I decided to commission a new server (the old one is, well, old). I had a Sunfire x4100 kicking around from another project and decided to re-use it. Dual Core Dual CPU, 4 Gigs RAM, SAS RAID 10, 4x e1000 gigabit ports, figured it would be overkill but it was my best option. I was able to connect it to the existing network and get it up and running with Gentoo. Everything was going great. I copied over a bunch of my configuration files, everything still going great. Everything seems to be working on the LAN, but I cannot establish a network connection.

I still have the old server set up, so I can swap the modem between the two servers as proof of concept. The only difference between the servers, is the baselayout version (old server is still running 1.x, new server is on 2.x), and the arch (old is x86, new is x86_64). Another very strange item, is when I connect to the old server, I pull a 173.x.x.x address from the network (which is what my IP switched to when I started having issues), When I connect it to the new server, I get a 99.x.x.x address from the network (which is what my IP was before the problems started occurring).

Some tests have also shown oddities with the ifconfig output. If I restart net.eth0, then run ifconfig, sometimes I see the public address there, but as soon as I try to do anything that causes network traffic (ping google.com, for example), it disappears. The MTU, packets, interface name etc. all show up, just the line that has ip address, bcast and mask is completely missing. /var/log/messages last log line states that the carrier link is established and never logs a line for it being disconnected.

I'm completely stumped and out of options, I've spent about 18 hours solid trying to get this new machine on the WAN but I keep getting the same end result, ifconfig shows no address, bcast or mask for the interface and I have no WAN access.

EDIT >> Forum reply button is just taking me back to the root forum list, so I'm editing to state that the issue is no longer happening. As strange as it was, it pretty much cleared it self up.

----------

## chiefbag

You said you copied over config files but you also mentioned baselayout2 on the new serer.

I'm sure your aware of the differences in network config files between baselayout1 and 2 but see below link if not.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml

Are you have the same problems when you boot with a livecd on the new server?

It could be a driver issue.

Also maybe its just your router thats on the way out

----------

## Crimjob

I have not seen that before, good point! I guess I have some updating to do, however I also thought I'd note I also tried eth2 and eth3 (which have no config set in net) and they acted the same.

I should also point out, these servers are my "router", hooked up to the modem serving net to the rest of the network with iptables etc. and the LAN interface works fine as well.

----------

